# MN guy with a Scott Duckboat



## Car7x (Jun 3, 2020)

Hi, I'm Craig, longtime lurker, recently activated. Minneapolis and MT.

My latest project is a Scott 'Deep Duckboat:






16' Deep Duckboat


16' Deep Duckboat




abitibico.com





Appears to have same specs as the Towee Scout, nowhere near the execution quality but will be a good testbed should I decide to order up a Towee. A little lighter maybe, at 210#. They are out of Canada and enjoy a good rep. I fish smallies and Muskie in rivers up here, have a place at Ennis MT for deer/elk and trout and a Boulder boat for out there.

I'll post up some pics soon and of course more as I go.

Picked up my floor today, 3/8" Seaboard in a nice 'mercury grey'. Dexter at International Plastics has been super helpful, and it's nice having HDPE right in town so I can save the shipping. I used HDPE for a rear deck on the Hog and it worked very well. 

This boat is a weathered green outside and black splatter on grey Fiberglas inside. I'll probably dial in the interior decks and floor this year and save the paint job til next year. That will give time to really understand finishes, and as in all matters, input is invited. Info on both gloss/gel, and matte options greatly appreciated.

Power is a new to me '03 Johnson 15 with a rockhopper skeg/prop guard, it's a one hand carry at about 74# (from what I read). Of course, found and passed on a 114# 25 hp right after I found that...

A riptide 55 CP w/48" shaft is on the way. That will go on a 1/2" Seaboard bow cap. I think the decks will also need to be 1/2" HDPE (Seaboard); the 3/8" is fine on the floor, supported by cross ribs about every foot, but would not bear a big pal's weight on decks. I use Sawyer oars and Aaron hooked me up with some SST 8' with the spoon blades, and cobra locks.

I would've liked to have bought rear grab handles, a trailer, a bow cap, and a cover from Towee, but they stopped returning my emails. I know they are busy and I'm not a quick buyer, with this close approximation right here to pimp out. Can't blame 'em. Actually would have bought one already but I want to play with a more conventional oar setup as well as figure out decks first on this one.

Past boats are Hyde and Clack driftboats, a Ranger ... Cayman, maybe?? It was a fun runabout - a Hog Island jet, and a Smithfly raft. Many paddleboards, an inflatable duo 'yak and have a Both Aero Rover on the way. Have a 8 hp Johnson (54#) waiting for that one. And selling the 6 hp Tohatsu I had picked up first. Big gear rotation hits every couple years.

Basically retired now, getting into spey more, and always looking for fishing buddies, up here or other likely spots. Tight lines -


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

Hows Riot seasons going?


----------



## Car7x (Jun 3, 2020)

Calm now. Just headed up to the St. Croix on shore patrol. Eternal vigilance is the price of freedom.


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

The original Towee. I would love to hear the details on how the Scott Duckboat became the Towee. Cracks me up when the Towee owner talks about "I designed this boat to do a,b,c". Towee didnt do much designing, they just copied the hull, made a few alterations, and beefed up the lamination.

Good job on finding a Scott. They have quite a following. Very interested in watching u build her out.


----------



## Car7x (Jun 3, 2020)

Hey trekker - 2nd that, I wonder if the molds may have become available in the re-structure/buyout - whichever - period when Scott got folded into Abitibi. I'm talking to them about a part, Towee hasn't responded but I'm looking to replace a rear corner cap/handle.

I will be fitting my floorboard today, I'm taking pics as I go and when I get back from our MT place I'll see if I can't figure out how to start a thread on it. Hope folks weigh in early and often. Here's the simple setup planned so far:

Clean up and re-paint trailer - as convenient. It has new running gear, lights, winch, etc., so just need cosmetic stuff - and new rubber.

I've fixed a poorly conceived stern end drainage hole on the rod tray, it was almost an inch high so water and debris pooled. One side fine, one side had some rot so that has been dug out and rebuilt with layers of bondo to a proper slope down into the rear bay. I'd like to hear recommendations on a final surface material for those but If I don't learn better will just use a good epoxy. The first owner removed and lost a corner cap in the rear where he had a transom mount troller, so I sealed up that area with silicone and will re-cap with the correct Scott part.

Materials:

Floorboard - 3/8" Seaboard Mercury (light) Grey HDPE. One piece, demountable, but playing with how to easily remove all these components so that's subject to me getting smarter. This will be cut down to fit a little loose - maybe an inch or two clear of the sides and ends. Boat has crosswise flattop ribs that rise about an inch off floor, so if indicated I may fill those low rectangular spaces with inserts of skinned insulation board, rubber mats being too heavy.

Bowcap - Black 1/2" HDPE

Oarlock Mounts - Black HDPE, 6 - 12" long, 2-3" Tall, 2" thick. Several vertical holes to allow moving oars fore and aft. Thru bolted into hull, mounted outboard.

Decks - 1/2" Seaboard, Mercury Grey. Designed to cap the existing structural benches and inboard wall of rod tray. Reach in access from cockpit. I have one small hatch, which I would like to mount vertically on front wall of bow wall at the bow end of front deck, but if it doesn't fit, I may put it on the side top of rear deck, for easy reach into a tub beneath while running under power or sitting.

A light grey 16 x 20 hatch mounted center of front deck. Can't decide where, fore and aft, but will get a better feel for that when I lay it out. I'm leaning towards as far back to the front of the existing bench as possible, for support and max vertical clearance beneath. On the other hand, trolling batter will probably live up in the bow space, and if I can't fit a hatch I may need it further ahead. It will be comfy and texturally similar to the Seaboard, but far ahead would break up less walking space...

Rear deck will be hinged, flush mount stainless a couple inches in over the bench top from the stern. Trying to figure out how to clear the top gunnel trim on that when opening to fill gas. It will be cutout for transom access. Probably keep a 3 gal in there, and have space for my 6 (as well as the front hatch) if I need to carry more.

Aluminum L angle glued to fiberglass sides for deck structure. May top-line with neoprene for quiet.

I don't know how to bond HDPE, don't think it can be done, so there will be a lot of bolting, and pinning, or other quick knockdown fasteners.

More later


----------

